# Recon equip goggles



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're riding backcountry and don't know where your group is you have bigger problems than what goggles you are using. You should probably learn a thing or two about BC safety.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're riding backcountry and don't know where your group is you have bigger problems than what goggles you are using. You should probably learn a thing or two about BC safety.


For the sake of arguements I will remove back country riding out of the entire thread. Lets stick with riding trees and other terrain. Do you now have any light to share on this or will you find another way to try and belittle a simple inquiry?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have the Oakley Airwaves, as does a friend of mine, and another has the Mod Live in another brand of goggles, but the same internal unit...

We do not use the buddy tracking as it uses data, and mapping doesn't work for us over here in Norway, but we still use them, text and calls is a good feature to have, as is the music feature...

Would i use the buddy tracking... Probably if the maps for Norway existed... But not until there where more of us using them...

But i bought them for a different primary reason, we use Contour+2's in this household, so when i board with my 7 year old stepson, he uses my camera and i connect to my goggles, so i see what his camera sees, i know it is only good for up to 50 metres... But it means i am not constantly looking back for him, and if he falls i see straight away and stop for him... That is where it is worth it's money for me...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I have the Oakley Airwaves, as does a friend of mine, and another has the Mod Live in another brand of goggles, but the same internal unit...
> 
> We do not use the buddy tracking as it uses data, and mapping doesn't work for us over here in Norway, but we still use them, text and calls is a good feature to have, as is the music feature...
> 
> ...


That's a very wise move. That's how I feel about my girl, she rides really good but is fairly new to the sport and is still learning mountain safety. For example we were riding down groomers and I like to go into the trees because it allows me to slow down without stopping and waiting on her but when I came back out I couldn't find her. I was terrified that she followed me into the trees and got hurt, tho I had already told her to stay on that same run and I will pop back out. (this was years ago tho, now she can shred) Ever since then I make sure to know where she is at all times.

Have you tried emailing recon instruments to see if they can get a map of your mountain so that you can download it?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Recon are not the most forward moving company... They still haven't resolved the "JUMP" analytics that we have been complaining about that was one of the main features on the goggles, and while it has been raised, they just keep saying we are working on it...

BUT i am not one to take it laying down, and i used a BRITISH credit card to buy the goggles, which gives me protection, they answered my email, and have basically said it will be fixed for this winter, if not, they will be returned for a full refund as NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE and if i don't get a refund, then my credit card company will refund and charge them back... Got to love british systems for protecting consumers...

As for mapping, they do not cover ANY scandinavian countries, and as far as i can tell, have no plans too, they purchase there maps from a company that obviously doesn't cover Norway... So i hold my breath waiting to see if that will change, but that is not a primary concern, as i new the area was not covered before i bought them...!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> For the sake of arguements I will remove back country riding out of the entire thread. Lets stick with riding trees and other terrain. Do you now have any light to share on this or will you find another way to try and belittle a simple inquiry?


So what you're saying is rather than learn some BC etiquette and safety you'll just ignore it all together. Good job!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is rather than learn some BC etiquette and safety you'll just ignore it all together. Good job!


Leave it. I doubt the OP has ever ridden real backcountry anyway. And even if he has/is ever going to, this your approach is unlikely to instill the correct attitude in him. Of course, there is always Darwin's law...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hktrdr said:


> Leave it. I doubt the OP has ever ridden real backcountry anyway. And even if he has/is ever going to, this your approach is unlikely to instill the correct attitude in him. Of course, there is always Darwin's law...


He claims to ride CO I just want to make sure he's not going to be putting anyone I know in harms way.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He claims to ride CO I just want to make sure he's not going to be putting anyone I know in harms way.


Ya know... I understand being a douche to someone who asks a stupid question. Everyone hates morons. But this dude asked a legit question about Recon goggles. No where in there did he state that he was going back country skiing. In fact, if you actually read his original post you could gather that he pretty much does resort only riding. I mean I understand you're an angrysnowboarder and all, but if you are just a douche to everyone people are going to ignore you when you actually give serious advice. Eventually you're just going to look like another angry interwebz troll.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

miplatt88 said:


> Ya know... I understand being a douche to someone who asks a stupid question. Everyone hates morons. *But this dude asked a legit question about Recon goggles. No where in there did he state that he was going back country skiing.* In fact, if you actually read his original post you could gather that he pretty much does resort only riding. I mean I understand you're an angrysnowboarder and all, but if you are just a douche to everyone people are going to ignore you when you actually give serious advice. Eventually you're just going to look like another angry interwebz troll.


That is not true. The OP changed/edited his post after BA had responded to it - initially he talked about backcountry riding.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

How was BA being a douche? He brought up safety concerns with him wanting to use tech and not the right training. Did he do it in his normal condescending way yeah of course but who cares cause he was right to do it. Even if the OP meant side country not back country lots of people still get hurt or die in CO every year cause of lack of training. Hell people with tons of knowledge still get hurt or die in the side country. Cause they do what the OP was wanting to do in the begining jump the rope and go off the resort 100% unprepared thinking cause I took a lift up here all will be ok. Here is a good article from powder mag about how the word side country is very misleading.

The Word


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I get the feeling that m2m is probably not venturing outside the ski area ropes. Some people will listen and make an effort to warn them that there dangers you need to know about. Others won't and hopefully stay out of trouble. Then there are those from both groups who end up losing their life or a friends life because of missing a clue, just ignoring the obvious or being completely clueless that they are in life threatening danger. 

The worst part is not the people who die but who is left behind. Survivors, friends, and family suffer. It is a tough thing to go through. 

Add to that the Colorado snow pack is flat out deadly. 11 people were buried and killed here last year. 11. Think about it. The next closest death toll was probably Utah and I believe they had four or five deaths. We accounted for almost 1/3 of the deaths for year in the US. 

So m2m, not to be a dick, but if you are going outside the ropes you should probably look at a class. Depending on what you are doing, a basic avalanche awareness class might be enough. Those are often free and should help you decide if what you are doing is a mistake or reasonable. You can pm me for more info. I do a lot of volunteer work in this arena. 

This stuff is also not hard. It is surprisingly easy to learn how to travel safely in avalanche terrain. Putting it to practice everytime you go out is the bitch. One mistake and that might be all you get.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

miplatt88 said:


> Ya know... I understand being a douche to someone who asks a stupid question. Everyone hates morons. But this dude asked a legit question about Recon goggles. No where in there did he state that he was going back country skiing. In fact, if you actually read his original post you could gather that he pretty much does resort only riding. I mean I understand you're an angrysnowboarder and all, but if you are just a douche to everyone people are going to ignore you when you actually give serious advice. Eventually you're just going to look like another angry interwebz troll.


Scroll down dumbass.



Mystery2many said:


> For the sake of arguements I will remove *back country* riding out of the entire thread.


Feel stupid yet?

Retract previous statement and then post accordingly.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is rather than learn some BC etiquette and safety you'll just ignore it all together. Good job!


You obviuosly have reading and comprehension difficulty. I thought I made it very clear about avoiding an arguement and no where in my thread did I ask for your "advice" on BC. If I remember correctly it was about Recon goggles. In my experience, people that call other people stupid or any other degrading names are making up for a lack of something. I find it funny that you know how to spell etiquette and even use it in a sentence, yet you can't seem to apply it to your personal life. I don't claim anything nor have I even once spoke of my "snowboard" experience but you and you're group of cheer leaders sure seem to know me well. Wait, you mean you guys just like to blurt out statements with no facts. hmm. Sounds to me like a look in the mirror would do you some good. The word hypocrite fits you well.

"Because someone has to call it how they see it" sound familiar? A person that calls it how they see it does not do it by talking down to others or calling people stupid. They just tell the bare truth in a straight forward way. They don't say bits of truth smothered in arrogance and egotistical belittling.

You're friend,
M2M


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I get the feeling that m2m is probably not venturing outside the ski area ropes. Some people will listen and make an effort to warn them that there dangers you need to know about. Others won't and hopefully stay out of trouble. Then there are those from both groups who end up losing their life or a friends life because of missing a clue, just ignoring the obvious or being completely clueless that they are in life threatening danger.
> 
> The worst part is not the people who die but who is left behind. Survivors, friends, and family suffer. It is a tough thing to go through.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you're concern and you're offer, but you're love for BA and similiar tactics leads me to believe that it's in my best interest to be advised by someone I can respect. I know you will take offense to this but I mean no harm.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I appreciate you're concern and you're offer, but you're love for BA and similiar tactics leads me to believe that it's in my best interest to be advised by someone I can respect. I know you will take offense to this but I mean no harm.


I think it's in your best interest to stop trolling this website and move on to easylivin


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bseracka said:


> I think it's in your best interest to stop trolling this website and move on to easylivin


Can you define "trolling" for me? and I believe my best interest is none of you're concern.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

M2M, _YOU_ mentioned in the OP, (before editing it out,) that you were losing track of people in BC. BA pointed out that *that* was a bigger issue than what "hip Hi Tech" goggles you were going to wear!

...and he was correct! If you go into backcountry and lose track of your people or they you, You have bigger problems than goggles. Worse, you are endangering yourself and anybody that has to come looking for your dumb ass!

Those "_Cheerleaders_" as you called them, some of whom _frequently_ disagree with BA, recognized the truth of that statement because unlike you,..

_THEY CAN AND DO RIDE BC_ ...and do so on a regular basis! But once again, you choose to ignore people who _KNOW THEIR SHIT_ simply because you feel slighted!!!

Forget BA & his particular brand of internet bluntness! Killclimbz is the Admin. here, and he _politely_ offered you some advice about how to get the most from your time here after your last forum encounter with BA & the rest of us "cheerleaders,.." _NOW_ he goes and offers to help you in _this_ thread so you could maybe learn something, progress and get more out of your riding,... and because _YOU_ don't like that he hasn't jumped all over BA for hurting your widdle feawings, your going to refuse _expert_ help _and_ disrespect him??????

*Fuck You and your "Etiquette!!!!* I'd rather learn from experienced people, _whether I like them or not_, how to safely venture into & survive BC so I can ride in some of the most amazing mountains and snow conditions imaginable! I care a shitload more about getting out and snowboarding than I do some interwebz slight to my ego!!! 

You're _Hopeless_!!! :dunno:

....and _NOW_, for something _completely_ different! 

_UNDERBOOB & YOGA PANTS!!!!!_


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Way to save a thread chomps.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> You obviuosly have reading and comprehension difficulty. I thought I made it very clear about avoiding an arguement and no where in my thread did I ask for your "advice" on BC. If I remember correctly it was about Recon goggles. In my experience, people that call other people stupid or any other degrading names are making up for a lack of something. I find it funny that you know how to spell etiquette and even use it in a sentence, yet you can't seem to apply it to your personal life. I don't claim anything nor have I even once spoke of my "snowboard" experience but you and you're group of cheer leaders sure seem to know me well. Wait, you mean you guys just like to blurt out statements with no facts. hmm. Sounds to me like a look in the mirror would do you some good. The word hypocrite fits you well.
> 
> "Because someone has to call it how they see it" sound familiar? A person that calls it how they see it does not do it by talking down to others or calling people stupid. They just tell the bare truth in a straight forward way. They don't say bits of truth smothered in arrogance and egotistical belittling.
> 
> ...


You're still crying over the fact you got cyber spanked again?

Let me point something out, you wanted advice on how these would work across a gamut of scenarios. In those scenarios you mentioned BC riding and how you 'lose' people. I pointed out that you might need other training and goggles would be the least of your worries. Your response was to remove that inclusion. Others kept going on and on about that as is the case with every other fucking forum on the planet and spawns numerous other side debates that don't even pertain to the topic at hand. Now if you want to be the center of attention which it seems is what you want we can make it about you. 

You live in Atlanta GA lets be honest you're not walking out your door and riding everyday like some of us. So stop acting like you're gods gift to snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's been like 2 weeks since I snowboarded.... Aug 2. 

Been having to settle for downhill mtn biking, hiking, longboarding, Woodward barn time, and fly fishing in the river in my front yard... Fucking misery out the front door right now.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Chomps ftw. 
:thumbsup:

Fwiw if somebody who I know doesn't know who I am calls me a name online, I'm likely going to try ignore it. I might WANT to call them out or whip their ass, but at the end of the day, it means nothing and I would have nothing to gain by doing that. 

And then there's this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> It's been like 2 weeks since I snowboarded.... Aug 2.
> 
> Been having to settle for downhill mtn biking, hiking, longboarding, Woodward barn time, and fly fishing in the river in my front yard... Fucking misery out the front door right now.


Man it's so brutal living on the side of a mountain let me tell you. What with all this fall weather and occasional snowfall.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

As far as goggles go, we use electric eg2 because the frames last forever and replacement lens cost us $20. Fuck that technological gimmick bullshit, my friends can get lost all they want, I gotta be at work by 230 in the winter so ill see them on the first gondola tomorrow. 

I don't care about counting speed, airtime or whatever. The only cool thing would be like what Kevin stated with watching the heads up display from a camera. That would confuse me though so ill watch it at home later, my son is way better than me anyhow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon making a strong showing here......:bowdown:



The Deacon said:


> Chomps ftw.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Fwiw if somebody who I know doesn't know who I am calls me a name online, I'm likely going to try ignore it. I might WANT to call them out or whip their ass, but at the end of the day, it means nothing and I would have nothing to gain by doing that.
> ...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I will also save this thread with some under butt


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread needs more breeches!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're still crying over the fact you got cyber spanked again?
> 
> Let me point something out, you wanted advice on how these would work across a gamut of scenarios. In those scenarios you mentioned BC riding and how you 'lose' people. I pointed out that you might need other training and goggles would be the least of your worries. Your response was to remove that inclusion. Others kept going on and on about that as is the case with every other fucking forum on the planet and spawns numerous other side debates that don't even pertain to the topic at hand. Now if you want to be the center of attention which it seems is what you want we can make it about you.
> 
> You live in Atlanta GA lets be honest you're not walking out your door and riding everyday like some of us. So stop acting like you're gods gift to snowboarding.


Finally. A reply from you that has a bit of sensibility to it. I have not once argued your stand and opinion on BC. Though I hate to say it, I agree with you. It literally is a life or death mater.

And no I do not want to be the center of attention, but I also value respect. I respect others and would like the same in return.

Living in Atlanta Ga sucks. And I'm no gift to snowboarding, I just share my experiences and research other peoples experiences to better my knowledge. Dude its not a pissing contest. I never act like I know more or less then anyone on here. But I will stand my ground.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eg2 also have the best peripheral on the market, I have tried all the newest "big" goggles every year for the last few, eg2 still wins, their field of vision is fucking unreal. The Hubble comes close, I care about seeing where I'm going and seeing as much as possible that's around me. 

Atlanta sucks


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

In BC situations, one thing to keep in mind is that electronics have been shown to interfere with some beacons. Adding wireless connections in the general area of a beacon just seems like an unnecessary risk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> Finally. A reply from you that has a bit of sensibility to it. I have not once argued your stand and opinion on BC. Though I hate to say it, I agree with you. It literally is a life or death mater.
> 
> And no I do not want to be the center of attention, but I also value respect. I respect others and would like the same in return.
> 
> Living in Atlanta Ga sucks. And I'm no gift to snowboarding, I just share my experiences and research other peoples experiences to better my knowledge. Dude its not a pissing contest. I never act like I know more or less then anyone on here. But I will stand my ground.


You stand your ground on the stupidest things which does nothing to help you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bseracka said:


> In BC situations, one thing to keep in mind is that electronics have been shown to interfere with some beacons. Adding wireless connections in the general area of a beacon just seems like an unnecessary risk


Good point. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Blake1979 (Aug 18, 2013)

I see once again that the little 2 year old without an ounce of social grace is busy ruining a perfectly decent thread with his childish tantrums and disrespectful attacks and name calling. There were so many ways he could have gotten his point across in an effective manner but as usual chooses to be a rude jerk. Obviously a product of parents who didn't believe in spanking their little brat.

Sadly, the "admin" enables this abusive and antisocial behavior by not holding this little troll to the same standards as he does others. Not surprising when you see that these two are in bed together "reviewing" gear. Free hook ups buys a lot of friendship I guess:

2014 Arbor Abacus Splitboard Snowboard Used and Reviewed «

M2M....Killclimbz did give you good advice and it seems at least he can see clearly off of the forum away from his pet junkyard dog. The forum would be a lot more user friendly if reigned that mad dog in though. Toys like this can be a great tool that will enhance your safety but always use it as a backup to good training and experience if you do want to ride backcountry. On the resort, these things look like they will serve your needs well.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, Blake, your more of a troll than anyone in this thread. M2m seems to handle themselves just fine, they don't need a touchy feely fruitcake like you to try to make anyone act civil.


----------



## Blake1979 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh honey, you've no idea how right you are and I don't take offense to you attempt at a bigoted remark. I`m proudly queer as a 3 dollar bill.....LOL













As for the rest, ive a right to opinion and I gave it and heres another for ya sweet cheeks. If Mr. avenger would come out of the closet, he wouldn't be so sexually frustrated and would be a happier person...trust me honey, I know. And come to think of it, the way you rush to his defense in every thread where someone calls him out for being a douche bag, makes me wonder about you too. Got a little man crush do we?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blake1979 said:


> Oh honey, you've no idea how right you are and I don't take offense to you attempt at a bigoted remark. I`m proudly queer as a 3 dollar bill.....LOL
> 
> As for the rest, ive a right to opinion and I gave it and heres another for ya sweet cheeks. If Mr. avenger would come out of the closet, he wouldn't be so sexually frustrated and would be a happier person...trust me honey, I know. And come to think of it, the way you rush to his defense in every thread where someone calls him out for being a douche bag, makes me wonder about you too. Got a little man crush do we?


Oh Pleeeeaze!!! Drop the "Drama Queen" shit!!! Like anyone here cares! I can't/won't speak for anyone else on this forum, but you aren't going to get very far with me using that kind of blatant troll baiting! "I" got over any of my residual, Midwest, teenage angst & Homophobia some 30 odd years ago! After 4 years in the service & 20 in living in CA., Who gives a fuck!

You're here, You're Queer, "_Got used to it!_" (....and _No_, that wasn't a typo!)


----------



## Blake1979 (Aug 18, 2013)

apparently you care more than you want to admit. After all, you took time to respond. 

just sayin.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Blake1979 said:


> [SNIP]
> M2M....Killclimbz did give you good advice and it seems at least he can see clearly off of the forum away from his pet junkyard dog. The forum would be a lot more user friendly if reigned that mad dog in though. *Toys like this can be a great tool that will enhance your safety *but always use it as a backup to good training and experience if you do want to ride backcountry. On the resort, these things look like they will serve your needs well.


If you seriously believe that "toys like this" can enhance safety, then it is just as well that are not going to procreate.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blake1979 said:


> apparently you care more than you want to admit. After all, you took time to respond.
> 
> just sayin.


LOL! Nice try!!! :eusa_clap: 

I dislike trolls! Queer or straight doesn't enter into it! _YOU_, attempted to make _that_ an issue with your comments and attempt to provoke a homophobic response! Question _my_ proclivities _ALL_ you want, It means nothing to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*making sure everyone knows ur gay is so 1991*

I love it when someone wants to make sure a bunch of strangers give a fuck about their personal issues. 

Fronting an agenda is such a turnoff and a giant shield to hide behind from actually being yourself.

less than 20 posts and its all about how gay you are? 

This here is a snowboarding forum.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Blake1979 said:


> I see once again that the little 2 year old without an ounce of social grace is busy ruining a perfectly decent thread with his childish tantrums and disrespectful attacks and name calling. There were so many ways he could have gotten his point across in an effective manner but as usual chooses to be a rude jerk. Obviously a product of parents who didn't believe in spanking their little brat.
> 
> Sadly, the "admin" enables this abusive and antisocial behavior by not holding this little troll to the same standards as he does others. Not surprising when you see that these two are in bed together "reviewing" gear. Free hook ups buys a lot of friendship I guess:
> 
> ...


For the record, I do not possess that board. I demoed it for a few weeks and sent it back. Just like every other splitboard I take out for review.

And yes, I do take traveling safely in avalanche terrain seriously. I've talked to far too many people in the morning who did not come home that afternoon. 

I'd like to bring that number down to zero a season if possible...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blake1979 said:


> I see once again that the little 2 year old without an ounce of social grace is busy ruining a perfectly decent thread with his childish tantrums and disrespectful attacks and name calling. There were so many ways he could have gotten his point across in an effective manner but as usual chooses to be a rude jerk. Obviously a product of parents who didn't believe in spanking their little brat.
> 
> Sadly, the "admin" enables this abusive and antisocial behavior by not holding this little troll to the same standards as he does others. Not surprising when you see that these two are in bed together "reviewing" gear. Free hook ups buys a lot of friendship I guess:
> 
> ...





Blake1979 said:


> Oh honey, you've no idea how right you are and I don't take offense to you attempt at a bigoted remark. I`m proudly queer as a 3 dollar bill.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have your opinion it's still wrong. 


I love psycho analysis early in the morning, it sounds like victory! When what you do so greatly adversely effects a man they have to try and analyze you from the ground up you know you've won. 

Oh shit being called gay on the Internet. The second wave of someone not having something better to call a person. Man I know you're gay and wish you could be my power bottom but I'm just not into slamming the round peg into the round hole and holding on to the power plunger while I milk the prostate. 




killclimbz said:


> For the record, I do not possess that board. I demoed it for a few weeks and sent it back. Just like every other splitboard I take out for review.
> 
> And yes, I do take traveling safely in avalanche terrain seriously. I've talked to far too many people in the morning who did not come home that afternoon.
> 
> I'd like to bring that number down to zero a season if possible...


Pretty sure that splitboard is sitting in a box in my closet (no pun intended) waiting to go back to Arbor, just like every other board that gets sent to me. Shit son there goes your argument. 

Maybe you should pull the cock out of your mouth and come up for air from time to time, might help you discover this thing we call logic!

Now if you don't mind me I'm going to go spray some American baby gravy all over this Danish I brought home and show her how I am all that is man!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm just not into slamming the round peg into the round hole and holding on to the power plunger while I milk the prostate..


Uuuuuuugh.......I can't unread that........someone post some underboob!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Uuuuuuugh.......I can't unread that........someone post some underboob!


You're welcome!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BA, on this site you are a condescending prick and you have you're little fan club backing you up but I bet in person you don't run you're mouth as such. In real life when you talk to people the way you do you end up being held accountable. 

Grow up!

You're friend,
M2M


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You would be sadly mistaken. This country has bred a whole generation of pussies that are afraid of people that speak openly and honestly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*sigh*, the more things change...

I guess we are easily fixated on things. 

Not really much to add to this thread anymore anyway.


----------

